# Prepping for children



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

We may have days on end that we don't want the children to go outside. I have some board games,
Cray paper and paste And stuff like that. 
Can you imagine being cooped up inside with 3 or more kids?
Any good ideas to keep them busy?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Card games
puzzles
dominoes
books


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Good suggestions Mish. What ages are we talking about? My almost four year old grandson played with a big cardboard box for an hour the other day.


----------



## DoubleA (Nov 9, 2012)

Duck tape? JK


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Yeah, if they are young...just get some pots and pans out. lol


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Woodworking and erector sets are always good. Stuff that they can use to build things and use THEIR imagination. I remember as a kid in early elementary school. I got a woodworking kit that had a saw,hammer,screwdrivers and other stuff. I used to love that thing and always loved the smell of lumber. Even though I am no carpenter by any means..lol Chemistry sets were always cool too.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Puppets
Lots and lots of big paper
Child size cooking pots/pans/dishes
Coins
playdough
Hot Wheels/trucks/cars
Buttons and string


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Push ups, sit ups, cleaning, vacuuming, more push ups, dusting, more push ups then make them run around the house 10 times carrying something heavy. If its cold, shorts and tee shirts and more push ups and running outdoors. Makes them appreciate the good clothes that you work your ass off to buy them.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Blocks
pasta and string to make necklaces
beans and bowls...see if you can throw the bean in bowl
bowling...setup some cups and find something round (we play ice cube bowling... Slide an ice cube down a table at cups)
20 Questions
Whisper Down the Alley


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> Blocks
> pasta and string to make necklaces
> beans and bowls...see if you can throw the bean in bowl
> bowling...setup some cups and find something round (we play ice cube bowling... Slide an ice cube down a table at cups)
> ...


See if you can throw the bean in the bowl? In my house that meant broken windows and holes in the drywall then a fist fight.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Well that will keep the kids busy. They can fix the wall after the fight! =)


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> Well that will keep the kids busy. They can fix the wall after the fight! =)


Yes they can...before the Benydryl kicks in...


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I've got four kids now so I am not very good at preparing. I like the practice though.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Tylenol pm..lol


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Buy bulk brass and teach them to reload.


----------



## Maxxdad (Feb 5, 2014)

In all seriousness kids can be a real issue.

One of the major concerns we had(Regional E-Prep Committee) was animal control. Thousands of pets turned loose and the Rabies epidemic that will follow. Kids playing outside in our "Safe Zone" may be bit or scratched by that cute fluffy kitty only to die a very slow horrible death.

Drills on what to do with the kids when the threat level goes from Green to Yellow to Red or Defcon 1 to two to three?


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Reading! When they get "bored" let them take turns turning the handle of the grain mill.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

RNprepper said:


> Reading! When they get "bored" let them take turns turning the handle of the grain mill.


And what happens after five minutes when they are too tired? 

Having the kids help keeps them involved and lets them know what it takes to make and prepare that food they eat. 
Good job!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I read that psychologist suggested having a flashlight for each child to make them feel safer. Great idea, IF they understand it's not a toy, and it can give away your position, etc.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Books, books and more books. Whenever I want to "get away", all I have to do is start reading a book. And even if the child knows how to read, they still love the experience of being read to.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

paraquack said:


> I read that psychologist suggested having a flashlight for each child to make them feel safer. Great idea, IF they understand it's not a toy, and it can give away your position, etc.


That's a good one. 
Science projects
Making food
Musical instruments
Taking care of plants, animals
Fixing things
Making "it nicer for us"
Quality books, not "barney" or "values", literature that they can really learn from and identify with
Imitating you (except slippy.. )
Things that make them feel like "they are doing something too"
Telling stories about family, history, being their own person
Superheros, little professors, people who take consideration of others & "the next guy"
Why jokers, clowns, bullies, prigs, pussies, drunks and low lifes end up that way
Boyscout manual/Girlscout manual (the older the better, from what I hear these days)
"What do you want to do when you grow up?"
and "Old Mother West Wind" books. Johnathan Swift too.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Just having a bug out bag that your kid gets to help with is a big deal for them.
I picked up a mini backpack, camo pattern, pink trim, for my little girl.
She loves it.
We put in two bottles of water, an empty canteen, her collapsible pink fishing pole with mini lure kit, some non-perishable food items, playing cards, a small band-aide kit, and of course, a flashlight.
Every time a severe thunderstorm stirs up, she grabs it from our storage area and puts it in our hallway where we would hunker down for tornadoes and such.
She gets oddly excited about possibly getting to use it. I don't think she quite understands what events that would lead up to its necessity.
Oh to be a kid again...

The coloring books and other games are a good idea to add.


----------

